# open excision of extensive scar tissue, knee



## scooter1 (Jan 13, 2010)

What CPTs recommeded for an open excision of extensive scar tissue from the knee. Also replacement of polyethylene liner. Patient had a previous knee replacement. The Physician did not touch the components?. I am really stumped. Would appreciate help.


----------



## KatieGal (Jan 14, 2010)

Not sure on the scar tissue, I would be interested in that one myself.  

The code I use for the polyethylene spacer is 27486.


----------

